# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر  الثلاثاء 16 يونيو 2015 (اخبار المريخ و عناونين الصحف)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
قام الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ بالتوصية بضم الرباعي عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا والايفواري ديديه ولاعب الرديف شرف شيبون .الى الكشف الافريقي ، يذكر ان المريخ يملك اربع فرص فقط لضم لاعبين للكشف الافريقي فى التسجيلات الصيفية ، وكانت البطاقة الدولية الخاصة بانتقال الايفواري ديديه الذى ابدأ الرغبة للانضمام لصفوف المريخ فى التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية وصلت اليوم وسوف يوقع اللاعب غدا رسميا في كشوفات المريخ .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وافقت اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد العام رسمياً على الطلب المقدم من اندية الهلال والمريخ والامل واهلي الخرطوم بتحويل مباريات الدور ربع النهائي من مسابقة كأس السودان إلى ملعبي الهلال والمريخ بدلاً عن ملعب إستاد الخرطوم حيث يلعب الهلال امام الامل عطبرة غداً الثلاثاء، باستاد الهلال بامدرمان فيما يلعب المريخ أمام أهلي الخرطوم على ملعبه يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ألغي فريق مولودية العلمة الجزائري معسكره التحضيري بالقاهرة لضيق الوقت وسيكتفي الفريق الجزائري بأداء مباريات ودية.. والمعروف ان العلمة سيواجه المريخ في افتتاح مباريات دور المجموعات من دوري ابطال افريقيا.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ابدي الزمالك المصري اهتماما كبيرا بلاعب المريخ السابق الاثيوبي شيمليس بيكلي ولاعب بتروجيت الحالي بعد ان تم ترشيحه للانضمام للزمالك عقب تألقه الكبير مع فريقه المصري والمنتخب الاثيوبي حيث يتواجد حاليا مع منتخب بلاده الذي يستعد لمواجهة بتسوانا في تصفيات امم افريقيا.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اكمل مولودية العلمة اتفاقه مع اللاعب نسيم دحوش 32 عاما بعد اتفاقه مع رئيس النادي الجديد وسيكون اللاعب حاضرا ضمن مباريات العلمة في مسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا حيث يستهل مشواره بمواجهة المريخ بالسودان يوم 26 يونيو الحالي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لموقع الرسمي للنادي يعلن عن وصول البطاقة الدولية للايفواري ديديه

وصول البطاقة الدولية الخاصة بانتقال الايفواري ديديه  الذى ابدأ الرغبة للانضمام لصوفف المريخ  فى التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية . وسوف يوقع اللاعب غدا رسميا فى كشوفات المريخ .



بوصول بطاقة العاجي ديديه ليبريه يكتمل عقد اللاعبين المنضمين للمريخ
من خلال نافذة الانتقالات الصيفية لهذا الموسم فالعاجي الاصل السوداني الجنسية
محمد سيلا تتواجد بطاقته في الاتحاد اسوداني حيث انتقل داخليا على نظام الاعارة من نادي
الاهلي شندي

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غارزيتو يحث جماهير المريخ  على تشجيع اللاعبين بروح واحدة




حث الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني، جماهير الفريق على تشجيع اللاعبين بروح واحدة حتى لا يؤثر اسلوب التشجيع على روح الجماعة في الفريق، جاء في طلب للإدارة الرياضية بالنادي الاحمر الإثنين والذي شهد أول تدريب للفريق بعد عودته من تونس الأحد الماضي، في وقت أبدى فيه جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة الأهلي الخرطوم الأربعاء من هذا الأسبوع بدور ال8 من بطولة كأس السودان.

وكانت عشرات من جماهير المريخ قد حضرت تدريب المريخ الذي جرى الإثنين بملعبه وظلت تضرب الطبول وتهتف بأسماء لاعبين بعينهم ما جعل المدير الفني جارزيتو يتحدث لمسؤول بإدارة الرياضة بالنادي وهو كما دحية وطالبه بحث الجمهور على تشجيع الفريق ككل دون تمييز لاعب على آخر بهدف تثبيت مفهوم الجماعية بالفريق وجعل روح الفريق واحدة في نفوس اللاعبين، وقال جارزيتو انه من حق الجماهير أن تحضر لتدريبات الفريق وتشجع الفريق.

وكان المريخ قد خاض الإثنين تدريبه الأول بعد عودته من معسكره القصير بتونس وقد حضره جميع اللاعبين، فيما خاضت المجموعة التي خاضت الاحد مباراة السودان ضد سيراليون بتصفيات بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا تدريبات خاصة ومنفردة عن بقية اللاعبين، وقد إستغرقت الحصة التدريبية ساعتين وسوف يتدرب المريخ الثلاثاء بملعبه ويدخل مسعكرا مغلقا لمباراته الاربعاء أمام الأهلي الخرطوم.

وحول مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم الأربعاء في كأس السودان قال جارزيتو في تصريح حصري لموقع كووورة: "عرفنا الأهلي جيدا في الدور الأول، لكنني لا أعتقد أن الأهلي سوف يواجهنا بنفس الفريق في كأس السودان والأكيد أنه حدث به تغيير، وعلى اي حال نحن جاهزون للأهلي في كل الأحوال وبإذن الله نفوز بهذه المباراة".

ومن ناحية رفع الجهاز الفني لفريق للمريخ بتوصية بضم الرباعي عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا والايفواري ديديه ولاعب الرديف شرف شيبون لقائمة الفريق الافريقية التي سوف تخوض دوري المجموعتين ببطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا إنطلاقا من الأسبوع الرابع من حزيران/يونيو الحالي.

يذكر أن المريخ يملك 4 فرص فقط لضم لاعبين للكشف الافريقي فى التسجيلات الصيفية.

من جهة أخرى وصلت الخرطوم الإثنين البطاقة الدولية الخاصة بانتقال الإيفواري ديديه الذى ابدأ الرغبة للانضمام لصوفف المريخ فى التسجيلات الصيفية الماضية ، وسوف يوقع اللاعب الاثنين رسميا فى كشوفات المريخ.


روح ووقفة صلبة مع اللاعبين من اكبرهم الى اصغرهم
وزلزال الملاعب والاتراس وتجمع الروابط سيكونوا في الموعد
باذن الله عز وجل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك العافية شيخ طارق و يجزيك عنا خيراً
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مدرب الهلال الاسبق يحذر المريخ من كماشة الأندية الجزائريةالاولوية لانتزاع مباراة العلمةوالاتحاد اشرس الفرق في دوري المجموعتين  النابي :  على المريخ أن يعمل على كسب نقاط مبارياته في أم درمان دون النظر إلى ما يجري بين الأندية الجزائرية، وأن فرصة الفريق الأحمر كبيرة في التأهل بشرط أن يمنح مباراته الأولى مع مولودية شباب العلمة كل الاهتمام لأن الفوز في المباراة الأولى أمر مهم، لافتاً إلى أن اتحاد العاصمة أشرس فريق في المجموعتين ويقاتل على الانتصار حتى آخر رمق.وطالب نصر الدين النابي عملاقي الكرة السودانية، اللعب بدوافع وطنية على أن يتصدر واحد منهما مجموعته ويكون الآخر ثانياً في المجموعة الثانية، وبذلك يضمن السودان حضوراً في نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا   شيخ  طارق حامد

من السادة الادارسة  اكيد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور الحبيب شيخ طارق  الله يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب شيخ طارق على الابداعات والروائع
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

شكرا  يا   شيخ  طارق حامد

من السادة الادارسة  اكيد



 هلا  هلا  عز الدين حمد الله   وينك ياراجل  

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور شيخ طارق وصباحك ورد أحمر يا عمو !!
*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*خالص الشكر و التقدير
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم شيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور شيخ طارق.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﻛﺸﻔﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ بديديه وعمر بخيت وسيلا وشيبون
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ينازل ﻓﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻐﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺰﺭ للجماهير
تألق لافت للمعلم وراجي في مران المريخ أمس
المريخ يتدرب صباح اليوم
مدرب المريخ يغلق التدريبات أمام الجماهير
غارزيتو يطمئن على جاهزية علاء الدين
الفرنسي : ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻨﺎ امام الفرسان ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ لقاء ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ : ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻحمر اﻣﺲ
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مقفول
المريخ يوصي بضم الرباعي للكشف الافريقي
في ربع نهائي كاس السودان .. الهلال يصطدم بفهود الشمال الليلة على ملعبه
ضمن الجولة الثامنة عشر .. الهلال والمريخ يتعادلان في مباراة الاحداث بالفاشر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


البشير يدق اخر مسمار في نعش الجنائية
رمز السيادة الوطنية يعود من جنوب افريقيا وسط اعجاب دولي واستقبالات شعبية
المريخ يؤدي أول تدريباته بعد العودة من تونس .. يواجه الأهلي على أستاده ويغادر للجزائر بكامل نجومه
بمشاركة الدوليين .. المريخ يؤدي مرانا ساخنا
تدريبات منفردة لعلاء الدين
الفريق طارق : نركز على مواجهتي الدوري والكأس
ليبري يكمل إجراءات انضمامه خلال ساعات
يغادر في الاسبوع الثاني من يوليو .. المريخ يشرع في ترتيبات رحلة الجزائر 
اتجاه لاصطحاب كل لاعبي الأحمر للجزائر
المريخ والأهلي يخاطبان الاتحاد لتحويل مواجهتهما


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية 


مسؤول بارز باتحاد الكرة لـ(الزاوية) : قضية المدينة محسومة للمريخ
وصول البطاقة الدولية لديديه .. و العاجي و المعلم و سيلا يزينون الكشف الافريقي
عمر بخيت يحرز اروع الاهداف .. و رباعي المنتخب يكتفي بالجري حول الملعب
تحويل مباريات القمة في كاس السودان لامدرمان .. و مولودية العلمة يلغي معسكر القاهرة
المعلم يسجل احلى اهداف مران الامس .. المريخ يؤدي تدريبا صباح اليوم ويدخل معسكرا مقفولا بروانيا
برنامج خاص لثنائي المريخ
تحويل مباراة المريخ والاهلي للقلعة الحمراء
الاختيار تخطى ابراهومة .. ديديه والمعلم وسيلا وشيبون للكشف الافريقي
يزين كشف المريخ اليوم .. وصول البطاقة الدولية للعاجي ديديه
الزاوية تتحصل وتنفرد بادق التفاصيل من هناك .. نازو الامارات ترعى تيفو المريخ في المجموعات
المريخ يستفسر الاتحاد عن بث مبارياته الافريقية
تعاقد مع دحوش .. مولودية العلمة يلغي معسكر القاهرة لضيق الوقت
منتخبنا استفاد من القمة وخدم تحضيراتها للمجموعات
اكد استقالته من لجنة الاستئنافات .. احمد عبد الرازق :لابد من تغيير التشريعات التي تحكم كرة القدم السودانية
مسؤول بارز باتحاد الكرة للزاوية : لجنة الاستئنافات لاتملك حق النظر في اجراءات الاتحاد وقضية المدينة محسومة
تحويل مباريات القمة في كاس السودان لاستاديهما
الشعلة خارج الحسابات .. الهلال يضيف الثلاثي للكشف  الافريقي
في دور الثمانية من كاس السودان .. الهلال يواجه تحدي الفهود باستاده
اتفاق ثنائي .. سيراليون تكلف السودان 16 الف دولار
الاهلي سشندي يبحث عن مدرب
سبورت فايف الفرنسية تفاجئ الهلال 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فى الثامنة من مساء اليوم بالمقبرة بامدرمان
• فهود الشمال تحت رحمة الهلال !
• الشركه الناقله لدورى ابطال افريقيا تتغزل فى استاد الهلال ومجلسه يعقد اجتماعا مهما بالفريق بعد مباراة اليوم
• فيفا يصف فوز السودان على سيراليون بالصعب وينسب هدف الفوز لفيصل العجب !
• المريخ يستنجد بلجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة لاسترداد امواله من "الهارب" تراورى والفريق يختتم اعداده لمواجهة الفرسان
• وليد الشعلة ينتظر الشارة للظهور الاول مع الهلال سيدي بيه يسعى لتغيير الصورة الباهتة في ذهن التونسي والجمهور
• خالد بخيت مساعد مدرب المنتخب الاول يقول : نقاط سيراليون هي الحافز الحقيقي
• الهلال يكمل استعداده لمواجهة الفهود بمشاركة خماسي المنتخب
• الجمهور يصفق لهدف الغاني نيلسون وتدريبات بدنية عنيفة لاندرزينهو وبوي

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• فى المرحلة الرابعة لكاس السودان مساء اليوم
• هلالنا المفخرة يستدرج الفهود للمقبرة
• الهلال يسلم الاتحاد العام خطاب الاضافات الافريقية
• تقرير الكوكي يفاجئ الجميع ويختار الصيني للكشف اﻻفريقي ويطيح بالشعلة
• الكاردينال يصل دبى في مهمة عملية ويوجه بالترتيب المبكر لمعركة لوممباشى
• رئيس الهلال يتابع الملفات ويعود للخرطوم قبل انطلاقة المجموعات
• الشركة الناقلة لدور المجموعات اﻻفريقية تزور استاد الهلال امس وتشيد بالطفرة الهائلة
• رئاسه الجمهوريهه تؤكد التزامها بدعم القمة .. والهلال يسمى وفد المقدمه للكنغو غدا
• بـ(45) دقيقة فقط : اﻻسياد يختتمون التحضيرات بمران خفيف امس
• الاخضر والازرق يتعادلان 3/3 في التقسيمة الرئيسية
• الرباعي (مساوي، الشغيل، نزار، فداسي) تابع المران من الخارج
• الاتحاد العام يوافق على تحويل مباراة الهلال والامل إلى استاد الهلال
• الشباب يسيطرون على التشكيلة .. اندرزينهو يدخل خيارات المدرب وجوليام منذ البداية

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• اﻻزرق يرفض "الترتان" واﻻتحاد ينصاع ويحولها لـ"امدرمان"
هلال الأبطال يصارع فهود الشمال
• عقد اﻻزرق و" شركة نازو" امام المحكمة اليوم
• سيمو لـ "الجوهرة" : سيراليون لم تستحق الخسارة..!
• الكوكي يطالب باضافة الصينى لقائمة الهلال اﻻفريقية
• المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للفرسان .. واتفاق العلمة وبطل تونس يهدد اﻻحمر بالثنائي
• بعد رفض الناديين اللعب في استاد الخرطوم : الاتحاد يحول الهلال والامل لـ"الجوهرة الزرقاء"
• الكوكى يخضع الرباعي الدولي (مساوي، نزار، فداسي، الشغيل) للراحه
• شهدت إثارة وندية قوية : الهلال ينذر فهود الشمال بسداسية في المناورة الختامية
• قناة بين سبورت توثق مناورة الهلال للأمل .. إستقبال رائع لنجوم الهلال

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• مفاجأه .. الصينى يطيح بالشعلة من الكشف اﻻفريقي
• الهلال يخاطب الكاف رسميا باضافة الثلاثياندريا وجوليام والصيني للكشف اﻻفريقي
• اﻻزرق يهدد اﻻمل بنصف دسته اهداف قبل لقاء اليوم بالمقبرة
• اول ظهور للقاطرة البشرية جوليام .. والكوكى يبعد الرباعى من التشكيلة
• آخر خبر .. هلال أمل بالمقبرة .. فهود الشمال تعلن التحدي وتعد المفاجآت
• ديربى النقعة حبايب واحداث ساخنه بطلها حارس الهلال
• المريخ يفقد راجي امام الفرسان وغارزيتو يجهز عمر بخيت
• الهلال يختتم إعداده للعطبراوي وتنافس مثير وثورة الشباب تحدث انقلاب في التشكيل
• الجماهير تقدم لوحة تشجيعية رائعة وترفض الجلوس وتؤازر بقوة طيلة زمن المران وتهتف للاعبين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

• الهلال بحلة جديدة يستضيف الأمل في كأس السودان
• ديربي الهلال ومريخ الفاشر ينتهي بالتعادل الايجابي
• معاوية فداسي: السودان يستطيع التأهل لنهائيات أفريقيا
• تحويل مباريات كأس السودان لملعبي الهلال والمريخ
• التعادل الايجابي يسيطر على ديربي الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز
• مقتل لاعب كرة قدم بعصا مدربه في منطقة دار السلام بأمدرمان
• الجهاز الفني للتبلدي يطمئن علي اللاعبين عقب ودية الاهلي
• اتحاد الخرطوم يناقش احداث مباراة الهلال والمريخ في دوري الشباب
• مريخ نيالا ينتظم بمعسكره المقفول بالخرطوم 
• تواصل اعمال الصيانة باستاد سنجة في مرحلتها الرابعة
• هلال الحصاحيصا يوالي تحضيراته المكثفة استعدادا للتأهيلي
• الهلال والموردة في نهائي شباب فداسي .. والسوكرتا يكتسح الكوكب ببورتسودان
• نجاح كبير للنفرة الكبرى لاسناد مريخ نيالا .. وادارية كوستي تقبل استرحام السكة حديد
• التحرير يعبر الهلال .. والفلاح يكسب السلمة في الثانية بعطبرة
• الشرطة تواصل اعدادها الجاد للدوري التأهيلي بالقضارف
• الوطن يطفىء الشعلة في دوري الاولى بكوستي
• وزير الشباب والرياضة يشرف ختام دورة فقداء حي حبيب الله بالجزيرة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا ..المريخ يشكو تراوري للجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  قدم المريخ امس و بصورة رسمية شكوى  للجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ضد لاعبه محمد تراوري و طالب فيها المريخ حقوقه  كاملة من اللاعب تراوري و الذي رفض العودة للخرطوم و يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ  بالحصول على كافة حقوقه من اللاعب عبر لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة و كان  المريخ قد رفض فسخ عقده مع اللاعب و السماح له باللعب لاي فريق دون العودة و  الجلوس معه .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻏﺎﺿﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﺍﻋﻠﻦ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ المريخ عن ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺿﺎﺋﻪ  ﻋﻦ ﺗﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ  ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﺣﻀﺮﺕ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺮﻯ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﻭﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻀﺮﺏ  ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻮﻝ وﺗﻬﺘﻒ ﺑﺄﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻣما ﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ غاﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ  لمسؤول 
الاستاد ﻛﻤﺎل ﺩﺣﻴﺔ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﺤﺚ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﻜﻞ ﺩﻭﻥ  ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺗﺜﺒﻴﺖ ﻣﻔﻬﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺟﻌﻞ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ, وقال غارزيتو ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﻀﺮ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول البطاقة الدولية للعاجي ديديه ليبريه

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  وصلت امس البطاقة الدولية للعاجي  ديديه ليبريه نجم المريخ الجديد و التي طلبها الاتحاد بعد ان ابدى اللاعب  رغبة اللعب في المريخ امام مسؤولي الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم و كان اللاعب  قد انضم للمريخ بتوصية من المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو و قام المريخ  بضم اللاعب للكشف الافريقي .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة «سيلفى» تجمع غارزيتو مع حسناء تونسية تشعل مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى






 أشعل سيلفي للفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب  المريخ الحالي، مع حسناء تونسية مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، وتداول رواد  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي (فيس بوك وتويتر والوات ساب) الصورة التي التقطت  لغارزتيو مع الحسناء التونسية خلال معسكر المريخ الأخير، بمنطقة قمرت  السياحية بتونس، وكانت تعليقات المتداخلين متباينة ما بين رافض للصورة  ومؤيد لها ويرى الرافضون وأغلبهم من مشجعي المريخ أن غارزيتو لم يحترم سنه  ولا الفريق الذي يدربه وقالوا أن من حق المدرب الفرنسي أن يهتم بالتوثيق  لحياته الخاصة ولكن في وقت إجازته وبعيدا عن معسكر المريخ، فيما يرى المؤيد  للفكرة أن الصورة عادية وربما كانت بإصرار من الفتاة التي تريد أن تلتقط  صورة مع مدرب كبير في قامة غارزيتو وتفاخر بها وسط أقرانها، فيما اعتبرها  البعض خروجا عن النص وامتدادا لسلوك غارزيتو الذي ظل محل جدل منذ أن كان  مدربا للهلال قبل موسمين حيث كان يهتم بالسفر إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس  ابابا للإلتقاء بصديقته هناك، وما بين المؤيدين والمعارضين لظهور الصورة في  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي فإن غارزيتو ظل محل جدل دائما في تصريحاته  وتصرفاته وسلوكه الذي لا يخلو من الجرأة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط المباريات فرصة لاختبار قدرات الجدد



 

 يعاني عملاقا الكرة السودانية الهلال  والمريخ والأندية التي تشارك في منافستي الدوري الممتاز وبطولة كأس السودان  من ضغط البرنامج وتقارب موعد المباريات غير أن الأمر لا يبدو سلبيا  بالكامل وستكون الفرصة جيدة للغاية للأجهزة الفنية لاختبار أكبر عدد من  اللاعبين وإتاحة فرصة المشاركة للوافدين الجدد الذين كان بعضهم يعاني بشدة  من عدم وجود الفرصة على اعتبار أن المدربين دائما ما يفضلون اللاعبين  القدامى الذين انسجموا مع بعضهم كثيرا، وينتظر أن يدفع ضغط المباريات  الأندية التي تشارك في المنافستين لإشراك عدد من اللاعبين حتى لا يعرضوا  مجموعة بعينها للإجهاد في ظل فترة إعداد اقتصرت على أيام معدودة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بسبب شكوى  محمد سيد احمد.. المدعي العام يصدر قرارا بالسير في مقاضاة باشري 

 

كفرووتر/ خاص/ 

اصدر المدعي العام لجمهورية  السودان اليوم قرارا لصالح محمد سيد احمد ضد دكتور رئيس الاتحاد الحالي  بالاستمرار في التقاضي بتقديمه لمستندات بيانات من نادي ابيد وهو ما طعن  ضده محامي محمد سيد احمد و الذي اتهم فيه باشري بالتزوير و تقديم بيانات  كاذبة يجدر ذكره ان عقوبة التزوير في مستندت تصل تصل لـــ(5) للشخص العادي و  7 سنوات للموظف وفقا للمادة 123 و المادة 97 وان (من يقدم لموظف عام بيانا  وهو يعلم بانه بيانا كاذبا قاصدا تضليل الموظف او حمله على تصرف معين  يعاقب بالسجن سنة او الغرامة او العقوبتيت معا 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوكي يرفع تقريره للمجلس ويطيح بالشعلة من الكشف الافريقي





 

 اليوم 09:16 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 رفع مدرب الهلال نبيل الكوكي تقريرا  للمجلس الهلال طلب فيه ضم اللاعب عماد الصيبي للكشف الطبي بديلا للاعب  محمد عبد الرحمن و اطح باللاعب وليد الشعلة و هو ما فجر مفاجأة غير متوقعة و  كان مجلس الهلال قد تحفظ على قرار الكوكي و ارسل اسم اللاعب عماد الصيني  للكشف الطبي بناء على طلب التونسي . 
الاسياد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندرزينهو خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني للهلال
 



 منح الجهاز الفني للهلال راحة لصانع  العاب الفريق البرازيلي اندرزينهو من المشاركة في مباراة اليوم نسبة  لمواصلة اداء اللاعب لتمارين التأهيل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفقد راجي امام الاهلي الخرطوم



 

يفقد المريخ في مباراة الغد امام الاهلي الخرطوم في كاس السودان لاعب  الفريق راجي عبد العاطي لحصوله علي البطاقة الحمراء في مباراة القمة  بالدوري الممتاز عقب اشتباكه مع لاعب الهلال سليمانو سيسيه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غدا ختام دوري الرديف




 



تختتم يوم غد الاربعاء مباريات دوري  الرديف لاندية الدرجة الاولي والممتاز وتأهل لنهائي المنافسة فريقا الهلال  والخرطوم الوطني وستحدد المباراة بطل المنافسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻏﺎﻧﻲ المريخ اوكرا



ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﺭ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﻟﻸﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ ( ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻹﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺷﺎﺩﻱ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻻﻁﻻﻕ ﺳﺮﺍﺡ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺭاﻭﻳﺶ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﻘﺒﺔ ﺑﻤﺼﺮ ..
ﻭﺳﻴﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻋﺮﺿﻪ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻮﻃﺌﺔ ﻹﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ .. ﻭﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻟﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﻸﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺁﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻵﻥ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشاق الأحمر في انتظار صافرة البداية: المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للفرسان بمشاركة الدوليين

 
 حافظ محمد احمد

 يختتم فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ  مساء اليوم تحضيراته لمباراته غدا أمام الأهلي الخرطومي برسم ربع نهائي  مسابقة كأس السودان، وكان الفريق قد أدى تدريبه الأول أمس بعيد عودته ظهر  أمس من تونس عقب معسكر تحضيري استمر لمدة عشرة أيام نفذ خلاله اللاعبون  برنامجا تدريبيا تحت إشراف مدربهم غارزيتو، ويخوض الأحمر مباراته أمام  الأهلي بعد غد في أول تجربة في النصف الثاني من الموسم.
 ترقب كبير
 أنصار القلعة الحمراء متشوقون لرؤية  فريقهم بشكله الجديد بعد الإضافات الجيدة التي تمت في فترة التسجيلات  الصيفية وانضمام المعلم عمر بخيت والمدافع القوي محمد سيلا والمهاجم  الإيفواري ديديه وستكون المقابلة أمام الأهلي الخرطومي بمثابة الإعداد  الجيد للفريق قبل أن يواجه الرابطة كوستي في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري في مدينة كوستي في افتتاحية مباريات الدورة الثانية من الدوري  الممتاز، المريخ خسر نقطتين غاليتين في الدور الأول أمام الفرسان وستكون  المباراة سانحة جيدة لإعادة الأمور لنصابها الصحيح.
 وستعرف تحضيرات الأحمر لمباراته أمام  الأهلي غدا عودة الدوليين بالمنتخب الوطني بعد فراغهم من مباراة المنتخب  أمام سيراليون وشارك عدد من نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة التصفيات  الأفريقية وقادوا صقور الجديان للفوز بهدف رمضان عجب، ونال أمير كمال وضفر  نجومية المباراة.
 تغيير في برنامج التدريبات 
 بعد مباراة الأهلي الخرطومي غداً سيضع  الجهاز الفني للمريخ برنامجا خاصا للاعبين وستتغير مواعيد التدريبات وذلك  لتتوافق مع شهر رمضان، وينتظر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى كوستي السبت المقبل  وذلك لمواجهة الرابطة في أولى مباريات النصف الثاني من الموسم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يوم 27 رمضان .. وفاق سطيف يستعد للمريخ بسلتا فيغو الإسباني

 

كفر و وتر / الخرطوم / 

في اطار تحضيراته المكثفة لدوري  ابطال افريقيا تقرر رسمياً أن يواجه الوفاق السطايفي الفريق الإسباني سلتا  فيغو يوم 27 من شهر رمضان المعظم في مباراة سيحتضنها ملعب 8 مايو 45 في  سهرة رمضانية، وهي المباراة التي تأتي في إطار استعدادات الوفاق لرابطة  أبطال إفريقيا.
وبحسب الموقع الكتروني للنادي الجزائري فان الوفاق سيعمل بقوة للاحتفاظ  بلقب كاس ابطال افريقيا والتواجد في مونديال العالم للمرة الثانية على  التوالي ورصدت الادارة التسييرية للنادي مبلغ تجاوز الثلاث مليون دولار  يتوقع أن يغطيها النادي من مداخيل الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني والاعضاء  ومداخيل تذاكر المباريات. .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*Abuagla Mohammed Amasa


سيلعب  الهلال والخرطوم الوطني على نهائي دوري الرديف.. في غياب المريخ بطل  النسخة الأولى.. غياب تحت وطأة الإهمال المتعمد.. والمخطط.. أردفه قرار  لايخلو من رعونة.. قضى بإنسحاب الرديف والشباب من المنافسات.. وهو ما جعل  النادي الكبير محل سخرية وتندر في الأوساط الرياضية خلال أسبوعين ماضيين..  وكان يجدر بالإدارة أن تصدر قرار بتكليف زيد من الناس ليكون بديلا للقطاع  المحلول حتى لا يتوقف النشاط وﻷن الهزيمة عشر مرات متتالية أرحم من الخسارة  ب(التخلف).. ولكن شيئا من ذلك لم يحدث فغاب المريخ عن المشهد  وحتى الآن لم يحدد المجلس القطاع الجديد.. ولكنني أستبعد أن يأتي المجلس  بالحل.. ﻷنه جزء أساسي في المشكلة وعليه أن يجد حلولا لمايعانيه من  اضطرابات... ففاقد الشيء لايعطيه..!! 
 المريخ كان وسيظل رائدا في الفرق  والمراحل السنية.. ويكفي أن علي قاقارين والدحيش وهما من أساطير الهلال من  خريجي هذه المدرسة.. إضافة إلى جاد الله خير السيد.. وفي الثمانينات  والتسعينات كانت القمة عندما وضع الأشبال أربعة في تشكيلة أو جيل كأس  مانديلا... (عبدالسلام.. عيسى.. صديق العمدة بالإضافة إلى عادل عطا)... وفي  التسعينات كانت الحقبة الذهبية التي بدأت بجيل (ماسا)... خالد ابراهومه ..  طارق.. والتحق بهم نخبة من النجوم الأميز في الساحة (إدوارد.. جندي نميري)  مع حزمة ممتازة من الألقاب... ولم ينافس المريخ في هذا المجال من حيث  التفريخ والتميز إلا العباسية.
 بعد كل هذه الفذلكة.. يحق لي أن أصف  التجربة الحالية بالأسوأ.. والسبب أن مجلس الإدارة بتكوينه الجامد هذا..  لايملك القدرة على الإبداع.. وإلا لحرص على تقديم شكل مختلف.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ
 .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺗﻤﻨﺎﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ
 ﻟﺴﺖ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ
 ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺳﺄﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ
 ﻣﻌﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ
 ﺃﺟﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻻً ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻴﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ
 ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺘﻪ ﺑﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﻋﺒّﺮ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻎ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ
 ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ
 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻣﻨﺬ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻥ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻧﻄﺎﻟﻌﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ .
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺀ ﻋﺒّﺮ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻎ
 ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺗﻮﻗّﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ
 ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺮﺍﻫﻨﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﺤﻘﻖ
 ﻧﺠﺎﺣﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ
 ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺃﺿﺎﻓﻬﻢ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻟﻜﺸﻔﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ :
 ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ
 ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺩﻭﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﺘﺰﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ
 ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺇﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺻﻞ
 ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺭﻭﻋﺘﻪ، ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻧﻪ
 ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﺳﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻷﻧﻪ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ
 ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
 ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺤﺴﺮ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺫﺍﻛﺮﺍً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻫﺪﺭ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ
 ﻣﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ
 ﺛﻘﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﺳﻴﺤﺴﻦ ﺗﻮﻇﻴﻒ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺆﻫّﻠﻪ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ
 ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺃﻓﺼﺢ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﻣﻨﺬ ﺯﻣﻦ
 ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺮﻯ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻴﺰﺍﺕ ﺗﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺑﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻏﺎﻣﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﺘﻤﻨﻴﺎً ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ .
 ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺟﻴﺪ
 ﺍﻣﺘﺪﺡ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ
 ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻻﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
 ﺇﻥ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍً ﻧﻤﻮﺫﺟﻴﺎً ﻷﻧﻬﺎ
 ﺗﻮﻓّﺮ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﻦ
 ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﻭﺗﻐﺬﻳﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﺻﺎﻻﺕ
 ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﻭﺃﺣﻮﺍﺽ ﺳﺒﺎﺣﺔ ﻭﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﻲ
 ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺷﺒﻴﻬﺔ ﺑﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ﻻﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍً ﻣﻮﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ .
 ﺃﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻇﻬﻮﺭﺍً ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﺗﻮﻗّﻊ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺳﺎﻋﺪﺕ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻠﻮﻍ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻵﻥ ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻬﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺃﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ
 ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ
 ﻭﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ،
 ﻭﺃﻗﺮ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺼﺎﻋﺐ
 ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﻞ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺷﺎﻕ
 ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻋﺐ
 ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻪ .
 ﻟﺴﺖ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻧﻔﻰ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺪ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻇﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﻭﻇﻞ ﻳﺴﺄﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺻﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻓﺮﺡ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺘﺄﻫﻠﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ، ﻭﻭﻋﺪ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻭﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻨﺠﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ
 ﻭﺟﻪ .
 ﻻ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ
 ﺃﻛﺪ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻤﺎﻧﻊ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﻛﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻃﻠﺒﺎً ﻭﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﺘﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺃﻧﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺃﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺘﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﻟﻢ ﺃﻋﻤﻞ
 ﻣﺪﻳﺮﺍً ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺧﺪﻣﻪ
 ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ، ﻭﺷﺪﺩ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻻ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ
 ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺷﺎﻏﺮﺍً ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻪ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻬّﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً
 ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ
 ﺑﻌﻤﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻪ، ﻭﺭﺃﻯ
 ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ
 ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺩ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ
 ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ
 ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺃﻱ ﺛﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ
 ﺃﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎً ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻻﺑﺪ ﺃﻥ
 ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﺏ ﺑﺪﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻻ
 ﻧﺘﺮﻙ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺊ ﻟﻠﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺇﻥ ﻛُﻨﺎ ﻧﺮﻏﺐ
 ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ، ﻭﺭﺍﻫﻦ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺤﺪﻭﺩﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﺤﻘﻖ
 ﻧﺠﺎﺣﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎً .
 ﻻ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ
 ﺧﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 ﺃﻛﺪ ﺃﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﻦ
 ﻳﺠﺪ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ
 ﺧﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﺃﺣﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺳﻌﻮﺍ
 ﻟﺤﻞ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺘﻪ ﻭﺇﻋﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ
 ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ
 ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ
 ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﺑﺪ
 ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﺳﻴﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺑﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ
 ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺷﻚ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ
 ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ
 ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺃﺑﺪﺍً ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
 ﻻﻳﺠﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﺟﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
 ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ



*

----------


## عز الدين

*الإتحاد الإفريقي يختار الصورة لقطة الموسم . ويثني على أخلاق النجمين . الدراجي وجابسون



*

----------


## عز الدين

*مازدا ينتقد إعداد الكوكي وغارزيتو ..منقستو يتراجع ويشيد به ومساوي ينتقد غياب الدعم
 °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  اثني المدير الفني لصقور الجديان محمد عبداللـه مازدا في تصريحات له لقناة  "بين اسبورت" عقب المباراة على اداء اللاعبين وقال مازدا ان اللاعبين ادو  مباراة جيدة وقهروا كل الظروف المحيطة بهم وانا اعرفهم عند الشدائد لانهم  دائما يكونون في الموعد واضاف كان يمكن الاستفادة من كثير من السلبيات ولكن  حققنا الاهم وهو النقاط .. وقال ان اعداد فريقى القمة ساهم كثيرا فى  التحضير لهذه المباراة على الرغم من إن  اغلب اللاعبين اصابهم الاعياء فى المباراة نسبة للضغط الكبير.. يجب ان  تتوفر لنا ظروفا افضل وانا ثقتي دائما كبيرة في اللاعبين وحيا مازدا لاعبي  الهلال والمريخ على الاداء الذي ظهروا به وقدم انتقادات مبطنة لاجهزتهما  الفنية حينما انتقد حالة البطء لدى اللاعبين وقال"اعتقد ان هناك احمال  زائدة للاعبين واذا كانوا متواجدين معنا اثناء فترة الاعداد وبتنسيق مع  اجهزتهم كان اداءهم سيكون افضل.
 مساوي ينتقد غياب الدعم
 °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  انتقد عميد لاعبي الهلال ومدافع المنتخب القومي سيف الدين على ادريس مساوي  في تصريحات بثتها له قناة "بين اسبورت" عقب المباراة على الهواء مباشرة  غياب الدولة عن دعم ورعاية المنتخب وقال انهم عادوا من تونس وشهدوا بانفسهم  حال المنتخب .تصريحات مساوي اثارت اعجاب حارس المنتخب والمريخ المعز محجوب  والذي لم يتمالك نفسه وانخرط في تصفيق حار لمساوي علي حديثه الجرئ بحسب ما  حكى سامر العمرابي مراسل القناة عقب انتهاء المداخلة.
 منقستو يشيد بمازدا
 °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  اجبرت النتيجة التى حققها منتخبنا امس محلل قناة "بين اسبورت" عبدالعزيز  زكريا منقستو لاعب الهلال السابق علي التراجع عن انتقاداته التى وجهها  لمازدا بين شوطي اللقاء وعاد وسحب انتقاداته عقب نهاية المقابلة معتذرا بكل  شجاعة عن الانتقاد للخلل الاداري الذي صاحب الاعداد






*

----------


## عز الدين

*نازو  الامارات ترعي (تيفو )المريخ في المجموعات الي هنا انتهي الخبر الذي  أوردته صحيفة الزاوية عدد اليوم.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﻟﻌﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺧﻀﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻼﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺇﻟﻲ
 ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺁ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﻪ ، ﻭﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺂ ﺃﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻨﻔﺬ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
 ﺃﻧﻄﻮﻧﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻼﺀ
 ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ
 ﺑﺘﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻐﻴﺐ
 ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﺫﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
 ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ





*

----------

